# Gecko Identification



## Erin (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi All, 

Is someone able to tell me what type of gecko this guy is?

thanks!


----------



## zen (Jul 18, 2006)

Where was it found :?: It always helps to know the general locality to id it.

The second specimen is not a gecko but a bearded dragon.


----------



## jordo (Jul 18, 2006)

It looks like a southern spotted velvet gecko, I hope you let it go


----------



## Saz (Jul 18, 2006)

Looks like an Oedura tryoni or Oedura coggeri. I don't keep any Oedura at the moment so not very informed on that genus. I'm sure others will be able to be more specific!!


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 18, 2006)

Zen I think the last pic is erin's signature...


----------



## geckodan (Jul 18, 2006)

Oedura tryoni


----------



## Erin (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks all, thats what I thought, its not a wild caught specimen Jordo so don't worry :lol: , I purchased it a while ago and saw some recent pics of southern spotteds which looked quite different and just wanted to make sure I had the right species. I didnt want to mention this before as I thought it might influence the result. 
It appears much lighter than others can anyone tell me why this is?

Thanks again.


----------



## Erin (Jul 18, 2006)

zen said:


> Where was it found :?: It always helps to know the general locality to id it.
> 
> The second specimen is not a gecko but a bearded dragon.



I am quite aware the second specimen is a beardie. She's called Goblin.


----------



## jordo (Jul 18, 2006)

> It appears much lighter than others can anyone tell me why this is?


Genetic variation, probably the reason why I'd look nothing like you :lol: also geckos can turn darker or lighter for temperature regulation or camoflage.
Sorry for the accusation, I presumed you caught it and didn't know what it was


----------



## zen (Jul 19, 2006)

> I am quite aware the second specimen is a beardie. She's called Goblin.


Just having fun . Playing with the ambiguity of the context of your signature. 

Lovely little Beardy by the way. What species is it :?: 



That's an unusual _tryoni_. I've never seen one so pale before?
Do you know the geographic origins of it's bloodline?


----------



## jordo (Jul 19, 2006)

Heres some I had, they all looked different from each other


----------



## zen (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow Jordo  
It's hard to believe that it's the same species.

Great looking geckos 8)


----------



## Pike01 (Jul 19, 2006)

Erin sometimes they pop up like that, kinda like hypos, hardly any dark background colour.I found one like that in my yard, different to the rest in the area.


----------



## Pike01 (Jul 19, 2006)

Erin sometimes they pop up like that, kinda like hypos, hardly any dark background colour.I found one like that in my yard, different to the rest in the area.


----------



## junglemad (Jul 19, 2006)

it is a nice looking geck...it didn't look tryon at first to me


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 19, 2006)

that is one awesome gecko
does anyone know of a breeder???


----------



## Pike01 (Jul 19, 2006)

Yep one of my favourite gecks.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 19, 2006)

thats a nice pic
awesome gecko too!!!
lol i will have to get some pics of my gecko and post them


----------



## x.RandomHero.x (Jul 19, 2006)

mad gecko love the pics


----------



## Erin (Jul 19, 2006)

zen said:


> > I am quite aware the second specimen is a beardie. She's called Goblin.
> 
> 
> Just having fun . Playing with the ambiguity of the context of your signature.
> ...



Shes Pogona Vitticeps. I purchased her off beknluke in December last year. She's very loved - thanks for the good feedback on her!


----------



## Erin (Jul 19, 2006)

as for the geckos geographic bloodlines Im unsure sorry!


----------



## Erin (Jul 19, 2006)

[email protected] your pic pike - its hard to know whether to look at the gecko or elsewhere :wink:. 

Thanks for the help on this gecko I'm glad I was able to confirm what he is and that they can vary that greatly in colour!


----------



## Erin (Jul 19, 2006)

*price*

...lol one last post. is anyone able to advise of what these geckos usually sell for? Id like to know if I paid the right price.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 20, 2006)

*RE: price*

thats a great pic


----------



## JasonL (Jul 21, 2006)

*RE: price*

About $100 ea for hatchlings, good condition adults between $150 - $200 depending on the seller, possibly more if bought as a breeding pair, also your beardie looks like a boy.


----------



## zen (Jul 21, 2006)

> ...your beardie looks like a boy.


How can you tell Jason?






> as for the geckos geographic bloodlines Im unsure sorry!


Thanks anyway Erin. 
That's a good pic you've taken there. It captures the character well. 8)


----------



## JasonL (Jul 22, 2006)

Beard colour, head shape and hemipenal bulge.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 22, 2006)

You can't see any hemipenal bulge in that photo??


----------



## JasonL (Jul 22, 2006)

The slight bump behind it's tail, it's small I know, but that's why I left it to third. Females beard's don't go that dark and they have a rounder head.


----------



## wil (Jul 22, 2006)

nice geckos and beardy


----------

